# Zombie windows - busting in



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love this idea!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

This is great! And it's completely unexpected, so that's good for freaking people out! I've occasionally left a prop standing outside the kitchen window looking in and it's even startled me!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

You win the award for the quickest, simplest but best looking Halloween display!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Brilliant idea! Love it!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is simple but awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Simple and effective! Love the ingenuity! All three judges say- 10 outa 10!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

looks awesome great idea !!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

A terrific idea. Very simple, but very effective. Brilliantly executed! <- I'm sure there's a bad joke in there somewhere.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> You win the award for the quickest, simplest but best looking Halloween display!


I second that nomination!!

Simple, easy yet very effective. Just the kind of thing I come here for!!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

looks great... and fantastic idea!!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a great idea, I am going to decorate my office at work like this, so simple, easy to set up and clean up.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Great idea! Looks awesome!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks! This year I'm doing a Frankenstein laboratory in my basement. I have three bookcases that I want to decorate. I think I'm going to try something similar to create a backboard for each shelf (hiding the books) and then have some props in front of it. With the right lighting, it should look cool.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Brilliance in the simplicity. Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## goblinqueen (Aug 12, 2013)

We are doing a Zombie safe house theme this year, and this is perfect. I am almost done. Thanks for your idea!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

This is from last year and I commented already, but I must say again- really great job on those windows!


----------



## jamontoast (Sep 28, 2014)

Very clever! We'll definitely be trying this. Thanks


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Great idea. Easy and inexpensive.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks! It definitely made an impression on the guests. They really felt closed in and trapped. I can't remember if I mentioned here, but if you're doing a zombie theme, go to http://www.letargets.com/estylez_ps.aspx?searchmode=keyword&searchkeyword=zombies LE Targets. They sell these great zombie target practice sheets for less than a $1. They are poster size and nearly life size torsos. Some are real people and others are artwork. You can use them for your window design or just put on a wall.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a better link. You can choose by type of zombie. http://www.letargets.com/estylez_ps.aspx?searchmode=category&searchcatcontext=~010000~010106


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Perfect! Simple-yet-effective. That's really using the brain grapes.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesome. I am always looking for more zombie ideas to decorate with.


----------

